# New Atlantis Saucers and Phantom Re-Issue



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey guys, we were informed by Atlantis over the weekend that they will be releasing two newly-tooled saucers, along with a re-pop of The Phantom and Voodoo Witch Doctor! Both are now available for preorder on our website:

http://www.megahobby.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=389


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

When is the release date on The Phantom?
BTW, I couldn't get your checkout cart to work.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

ETA is June 2016 on all three kits. And I just tested the checkout pages and I'm not having a problem. What's the issue you're seeing so I can look into it?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm on a Mac, and I'm browsing with Safari.
Getting a message when I try to add to cart:
_Safari can't open the page. Safari can't establish a secure connection to the server.
_

Not sure what's going on.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

What version of Safari are you using?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Is the Atlantis "Aurora" Black Falcon cast from the original Aurora mold or the Smer/Merit copy?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

To my knowledge it's the Aurora mold, but Pete may be able to shed light on this once he joins the conversation


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*It's SMER*

The Atlantis kit is made from the SMER mold. The biggest tip-off in the model itself is that the holes in the sides of the bow where the anchor cables slip through are larger on the SMER model than in the Aurora original. Also, the SMER logo on the inside of the base is another clue.
This is a great model. For a ten year old boy hooked pirate stories, you can't beat this model.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

docplastic said:


> The Atlantis kit is made from the SMER mold. The biggest tip-off in the model itself is that the holes in the sides of the bow where the anchor cables slip through are larger on the SMER model than in the Aurora original. Also, the SMER logo on the inside of the base is another clue.
> This is a great model. For a ten year old boy hooked pirate stories, you can't beat this model.




Thank you for the clarification Doc!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool... disappointing only in that I have two of the Smer kits. I still may pick up another just to get the cool box. The Smer viking ship differs slightly from the Aurora one as well.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Thanks Mega - great news there


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Both Viking and Black Falcon come from Smer tooling, Aurora Molds long gone.
Here is the black falcon I did for I hobby, six colors used, straight out of the box. A fun build looks real nice on my shelf! I just have black wash the flag I did it in foil to get the skull and cross bone detail to pop.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great! The Phantom and 2 new saucers.:thumbsup: I've never heard of Vic Torrey before but it looks interesting.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's an interesting article including the X Files I want to Believe saucer Atlantis is giving us........


http://www.openminds.tv/beamships-busted/12363


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

SUNGOD said:


> Here's an interesting article including the X Files I want to Believe saucer Atlantis is giving us...


Those pics are hilarious. How can anybody NOT have thought they were fakes?


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

I had no idea who Vic Torry was before I googled the name, but I want his saucer! A google search found the comic on Archive.org:

https://archive.org/details/vic-torry-and-his-flying-saucer-1950

The link starts in the middle of the comic. Click on the left page to go back to the beginning.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Those pics are hilarious. How can anybody NOT have thought they were fakes?






It is hilarious now. Especially the wedding cake saucer which looks like it's tied to a tree and the other photo where you can't see the bottom of the ship.

That said......some of Meiers photos (like the "I want to believe saucer" Atlantis is doing and other beamship photos) do still look quite convincing. I remember seeing these photos (not the wedding cake one) in a magazine at the Barbers and was impressed enough to smuggle the magazine out of there. Here's another link with some of the more convincing photos (though still 1 or 2 dubious ones)...........


http://www.semjase.net/bilder.html


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Frank2056 said:


> I had no idea who Vic Torry was before I googled the name, but I want his saucer! A google search found the comic on Archive.org:
> 
> https://archive.org/details/vic-torry-and-his-flying-saucer-1950
> 
> The link starts in the middle of the comic. Click on the left page to go back to the beginning.




It's a bit different looking too which is a bonus. Many saucer models have either a round or a flat dome on top of a typical round shape but that has 2 fins and some small windows. 

It's also a wise move by Atlantis to do something noticable from the X Files because of the new series.........but because it's from old photos there probably isn't any licence fees.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

The saucer in the "I Want To Believe" poster is the Testor's Area 51 Flying Saucer model. It is a fairly large model.

David.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Krel said:


> The saucer in the "I Want To Believe" poster is the Testor's Area 51 Flying Saucer model. It is a fairly large model.
> 
> David.


I HAVE ONE AND YES YOU CAN BUY IT FOR $50 + $10 S/H
PM ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED :dude:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Krel said:


> The saucer in the "I Want To Believe" poster is the Testor's Area 51 Flying Saucer model. It is a fairly large model.
> 
> David.




Well the photo Atlantis is using is the Billy Meier photo from the 70s which looks like it might have inspired the Testors kit.

And there's also this............


http://www.popcornmonster.com/2010/01/15/ever-wonder-why-mulders-x-files-poster-changed/


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm glad the Phantom is being re-issued! Especially getting the Witch Doctor with it - you never see the WD when a built-up pops up.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> Well the photo Atlantis is using is the Billy Meier photo from the 70s which looks like it might have inspired the Testors kit.


I can't say, I don't ever remember seeing the poster before "The X-Files". I don't even remember if the Testors kit was released before, or after the TV show. If it was before the show, then Testors was engaged in some shenanigans regarding the origin of the design. Big surprise, huh? :lol: 


The design is suppose to be one of the saucers at Area 51. I don't remember his name, I think it was Lazar, or something close, but this guy claimed that he worked at Area 51. He claims that after he quit, Uncle Sam erased all traces of him working there along with his educational records, AND convinced people to deny that they ever knew, or even heard of him.


Anyway, he claimed that the U.S. Government has several Alien saucers of varying sizes that they operate at Area 51. The model kit that Testors put out, was the small one nicknamed, the 'Sports Model'. Testors was suppose to have gotten his input on what the saucer looked like, and it's internal layout.


David.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL.............Bob Lazar, a crackpot if there ever was one. I have the original issue and went to look at the box for a timeline, it shows a 1994 copyright.............and the second 'I want to Believe' poster is obviously a pic of it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Krel said:


> I can't say, I don't ever remember seeing the poster before "The X-Files". I don't even remember if the Testors kit was released before, or after the TV show. If it was before the show, then Testors was engaged in some shenanigans regarding the origin of the design. Big surprise, huh? :lol:
> 
> 
> The design is suppose to be one of the saucers at Area 51. I don't remember his name, I think it was Lazar, or something close, but this guy claimed that he worked at Area 51. He claims that after he quit, Uncle Sam erased all traces of him working there along with his educational records, AND convinced people to deny that they ever knew, or even heard of him.
> ...






Yes I've seen a few programmes on Bob Lazar. He's probably talking a right load of old cobblers but interesting to see nonetheless.

I wonder if Lazar based his design on Meier's photos seeing as Meiers pics were taken long before Lazar appeared on the UFO scene and they're quite similar (unless Lazar and Meier were both telling the truth and Area 51 has one of those Meier beamships). I think the Testors kit came out in the mid 90s whilst the X Files was on.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

finaprint said:


> LOL.............Bob Lazar, a crackpot if there ever was one. I have the original issue and went to look at the box for a timeline, it shows a 1994 copyright.............and the second 'I want to Believe' poster is obviously a pic of it.




Ahh so it was the mid 90s. I wonder how much Lazar made out of his claims?


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Frank2056 said:


> I had no idea who Vic Torry was before I googled the name, but I want his saucer! A google search found the comic on Archive.org:
> 
> https://archive.org/details/vic-torry-and-his-flying-saucer-1950
> 
> The link starts in the middle of the comic. Click on the left page to go back to the beginning.


I bought this comic when it first came out and thought at the time it was based on a movie with the live people on the cover found out later they were only models posing for the cover heh, anyway a good story none the less one of the reasons I want this model, and the jet that Vic Tory is flying looks like a Lockheed F-90 another model I'd love to get. Karl


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

SUNGOD said:


> Yes, I've seen a few programmes on Bob Lazar.


Keep in mind though that if anyone were to ever escape the clutches of a highly secretive (and extremely powerful) employer, and divulge to the public the heinous knowledge they stumbled upon, there's a pretty good chance that the higher ups in that world, and their connections in the mass media, would do anything to discredit (and totally destroy) the reputation of, said person. Seems to me that would be the logical way to handle any leaked info, raising doubts and disbeliefs, and squelch it in the public eye.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Keep in mind though that if anyone were to ever escape the clutches of a highly secretive (and extremely powerful) employer, and divulge to the public the heinous knowledge they stumbled upon, there's a pretty good chance that the higher ups in that world, and their connections in the mass media, would do anything to discredit (and totally destroy) the reputation of, said person. Seems to me that would be the logical way to handle any leaked info, raising doubts and disbeliefs, and squelch it in the public eye.


you mean pretty much like they did do......
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Keep in mind though that if anyone were to ever escape the clutches of a highly secretive (and extremely powerful) employer, and divulge to the public the heinous knowledge they stumbled upon, there's a pretty good chance that the higher ups in that world, and their connections in the mass media, would do anything to discredit (and totally destroy) the reputation of, said person. Seems to me that would be the logical way to handle any leaked info, raising doubts and disbeliefs, and squelch it in the public eye.





Maybe so but many people have said that UFO's come in handy as a cover for secret aircraft projects. I think it's much more likely they'd pretend someone didn't work for them if it was to do with top secret projects not little green men. I'm interested in UFO's and have an open mind but I think Lazar's probably a fantasist at best.

Having said that if he and Meier have made the whole thing up then I've got nothing against them as people like them have made more life more interesting.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe so but many people have said that UFO's come in handy as a cover for secret aircraft projects.


And many people have also said that secret aircraft projects come in handy as a cover for UFO's. It goes both ways doesn't it? As far as Bob Lazar, I'm not sure why anyone would want to discredit themselves and make a complete arse out of themselves in the public eye. But the harsh reality is that even if he were telling the truth, there are those in power who will do everything humanly possible to ridicule and destroy his story to silence him. If they don't want the public to know something they will take the appropriate actions. That's how it works. So unless, anyone here knows Bob personally, we'll never really know if he's pulling our leg or not. But honestly, who cares? It's fun stuff to read about, is it not?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> And many people have also said that secret aircraft projects come in handy as a cover for UFO's. It goes both ways doesn't it? As far as Bob Lazar, I'm not sure why anyone would want to discredit themselves and make a complete arse out of themselves in the public eye. But the harsh reality is that even if he were telling the truth, there are those in power who will do everything humanly possible to ridicule and destroy his story to silence him. If they don't want the public to know something they will take the appropriate actions. That's how it works. So unless, anyone here knows Bob personally, we'll never really know if he's pulling our leg or not. But honestly, who cares? It's fun stuff to read about, is it not?


according to John Lear (LEAR JET) Lazar was supposed to be legit :dude:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Interesting but according what John Lear is saying on some of his you-yube videos I'm wondering if John Lear is ligit, some pretty wild claims in those videos but then again anything is possible.  Karl


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Great article. Love the "Wedding Cake" saucer! Would love to have a model of that. Heh, that could be a new "Group Build" here on HT, the "Build a Ridiculous Saucer" group build....


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sure there would be some interesting ideas out there - good idea!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> And many people have also said that secret aircraft projects come in handy as a cover for UFO's. It goes both ways doesn't it? As far as Bob Lazar, I'm not sure why anyone would want to discredit themselves and make a complete arse out of themselves in the public eye. But the harsh reality is that even if he were telling the truth, there are those in power who will do everything humanly possible to ridicule and destroy his story to silence him. If they don't want the public to know something they will take the appropriate actions. That's how it works. So unless, anyone here knows Bob personally, we'll never really know if he's pulling our leg or not. But honestly, who cares? It's fun stuff to read about, is it not?



I was watching *Area 51 I was There* last night and when they were testing the U2 and SR71 commercial pilots would see these planes much higher up in the atmosphere and get excited about it over the radio. When they landed they were then made to sign confidentiality agreements saying not to talk about what they'd seen. UFO's/little green men would be a great cover for these aircraft as many people would dismiss those who've seen lights or fantastic things in the sky as cranks.

I could maybe understand them covering up if they've really found alien craft but not using secret aircraft projects as a cover for UFO's. Lazar himself is probably good for any secret aircraft projects as he diverts attention from them with his stories about little green men and their "sport model" UFO's. 

But as you say it's all fun to read.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Krel said:


> I can't say, I don't ever remember seeing the poster before "The X-Files". I don't even remember if the Testors kit was released before, or after the TV show. If it was before the show, then Testors was engaged in some shenanigans regarding the origin of the design. Big surprise, huh? :lol:
> 
> 
> The design is suppose to be one of the saucers at Area 51. I don't remember his name, I think it was Lazar, or something close, but this guy claimed that he worked at Area 51. He claims that after he quit, Uncle Sam erased all traces of him working there along with his educational records, AND convinced people to deny that they ever knew, or even heard of him.
> ...


Yeah. I remember him being a guest on the Art Bell radio show back in the 90's. Art would really promote the guy. I suspected him to be a phony but it was great late night listening.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

I took these photos around 1997:




























I actually had a woman tell me that she had seen the same thing over her house on the same morning I took these.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Good photos. Going on the assumption that you faked them and that's the Testors saucer.............did you use string/wire etc?


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

SUNGOD said:


> Good photos. Going on the assumption that you faked them and that's the Testors saucer.............did you use string/wire etc?


Testor's saucer with thin fishing line. The line is barely visible in the negatives but does not show in the prints. The first picture in that group is especially convincing since there is slight motion blur evident, a breeze caught it as I snapped the photo. I threw the line over a limb of the tree seen in all photos and adjusted the height till it looked right. Still chuckle every time I think of that woman who insisted that I had photos of the same saucer she had seen several times, I gave her duplicates of these pictures and never told her that they are fake.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

BWolfe said:


> Still chuckle every time I think of that woman who insisted that I had photos of the same saucer she had seen several times, I gave her duplicates of these pictures and never told her that they are fake.


That is hilarious. It just goes to show...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> That is hilarious. It just goes to show...


Yup...That sure explains them all...
Mcdee


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

mcdougall said:


> Yup...That sure explains them all...


At least we hope (think?).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

I got my X-Files "I want to Believe" and "Vic Torry and his Flying Saucer" kits yesterday from Mega Hobby. 

Simple and awesome kits! The Vic Torry saucer has some inserts for the engines at the rear, but no clear parts for the windows (easy to fix) it's a little wobbly on the new Atlantis saucer stand, but it look better than the old pizza saver stand. 

Both kits have been worth the wait!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

BWolfe said:


> I took these photos around 1997:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a new link to the photos:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10206097499855160.1073741840.1192467616&type=3


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

BW, good job trying to discredit your own photos so you wouldn't seem crazy.


Were the aliens gentle with their probe?


----------

